# Angler retten Hund aus der Ostsee



## Tikey0815 (26. November 2020)

Gut gemacht


----------



## Michael.S (26. November 2020)

Gut das es kein Bernhardiner war , den hiev mal erstmal an Bord


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. November 2020)

Der Angler  - dein Freund und Helfer!!

schönes, unaufgeregtes Video mit sympathischen Akteuren!


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. November 2020)

Da war Waldi wohl ein bisschen durch den Wind und hat gedacht ,......ich bin ein Seehund.   
Gut.dass er rausgefischt worden ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2020)

DJT, Deutscher Jagdterrier, die bekloppteste Hunderasse die ich kenne, zumindest die Jagdpassion betreffend!
Das Hundi hat irgend eine Möwe am Horizont gesehen und ist dann los, seiner Bestimmung entsprechend.
Problem, aus seiner Perspektive ist ein Hund auf weiter Wasserfläche ziemlich orientierungslos und schwimmt dann auf irgend ein Ufer zu.
Oder bei einem bekloppten Jagdterrier, auch auf zur nächsten Möwe, bis hin zum Ertrinkungstod, wenn es denn sein muss!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> DTJ, Deutscher Jagdterrier, die bekloppteste Hunderasse die ich kenne, zumindest die Jagdpassion betreffend!
> Das Hundi hat irgend eine Möwe am Horizont gesehen und ist dann los, seiner Bestimmung entsprechend.
> Problem, aus seiner Perspektive ist ein Hund auf weiter Wasserfläche ziemlich orientierungslos und schwimmt dann auf irgend ein Ufer zu.
> Oder bei einem bekloppten Jagdterrier, auch auf zur nächsten Möwe, bis hin zum Ertrinkungstod, wenn es denn sein muss!
> ...


Hallo,

ja, ein Terrier gibt nicht auf .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> DJT, Deutscher Jagdterrier, die bekloppteste Hunderasse die ich kenne, zumindest die Jagdpassion betreffend!
> Das Hundi hat irgend eine Möwe am Horizont gesehen und ist dann los, seiner Bestimmung entsprechend.
> Problem, aus seiner Perspektive ist ein Hund auf weiter Wasserfläche ziemlich orientierungslos und schwimmt dann auf irgend ein Ufer zu.
> Oder bei einem bekloppten Jagdterrier, auch auf zur nächsten Möwe, bis hin zum Ertrinkungstod, wenn es denn sein muss!



Krass - die Viecher sollte man in DTT (Deutsche Tokkotai-Terrier) umbenennen.


----------



## Thomas. (28. November 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Krass - die Viecher sollte man in DTT (Deutsche Tokkotai-Terrier) umbenennen.


Kamikaze-Terrier. der Deutscher Jagdterrier wäre ja der einzige (klein) Hund den ich haben hätte wollen, aber jeder ratet mir ab, also bleibe ich ohne Hund


----------



## Naish82 (29. November 2020)

Unser Neufundländer ist so bekloppt, dem traue ich Ähnliches zu... 
Den wuchte dann mal an Bord...


----------



## Lajos1 (29. November 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Unser Neufundländer ist so bekloppt, dem traue ich Ähnliches zu...
> Den wuchte dann mal an Bord...


Hallo,

na ja, ein Neufundländern ist ja auch ein "Wasserhund". Ich habe einen Bekannten, der braucht mit dem gar nicht groß spazierengehen, der wohnt in der Nähe vom Kanal und kaum sieht der Hund das Wasser, ist er auch schon drin und schwimmt und schwimmt und schwimmt.... .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## bic zip (29. November 2020)

Gut gemacht


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2020)

> Kamikaze-Terrier. der Deutscher Jagdterrier wäre ja der einzige (klein) Hund den ich haben hätte wollen, aber jeder ratet mir ab, also bleibe ich ohne Hund


Ich stehe auch voll auf diese Einzelkämpfer, hab sie ein paar mal auf Treib und Drückjagden im Westerwald, im Attacke Modus gesehen.
Erfahrene Führer haben die im letzten Treiben nicht mehr vom Haken gelassen, sonst ist der für drei Tage verschwunden, manchmal für immer.
Im Westerwald gibt es viele Felsbauten von Dachs und Fuchs, wo solche Solitärjäger dann auch für immer bleiben können!
Eigentlich sollten die ja den Sauen nach gehen, aber diese Hunde interessieren sich halt für alles was lebt und was sie glauben überwältigen zu können?
Heute sind diese allerdings bei der Jagd  mit Sendern versehen, ergibt einfach die größere Chance seinen Hund mal wieder zu sehen.
So schön und beeindruckend diese Hunde sind, die Haltung ist nur mit Jagdgelegenheit empfehlenswert, sonst bist du das ganze Hundeleben lang damit beschäftigt dessen (Jagd)Trieb zu unterdrücken.
Es ist üblich, dass diese Hunde aus jagdlicher Linie auch nur an Jäger abgegeben werden, zumindest war dies mal so?

Diese Hunde können auch einsam machen, so kenne ich jemanden, dessen Parson Jack Russel gemeinsam mit der DJT Hündin, Nachbars Katze mitten auf der Straße in zwei Teile gemacht haben.
Mit diesem Terrierfreund will in der ganzen Gegend keiner mehr was zu tun haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (29. November 2020)

^ Naja, wenn zwei Jackis mit beim Angeln sind hat man keine Probleme mit Nagern aller Art.  An meinen Kater haben se sich aber noch nicht getraut ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. November 2020)

Der Terrier von Peter Merkel scheint auch jeden gehakten Waller eigenhändig landen zu wollen 

Es gibt auf YT auch so ein Ami(?)-Video, in dem ein Terrier unter Wasser auf Welse in einem Pool losgeht und diese dann "apportiert".


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Es gibt auf YT auch so ein Ami(?)-Video, in dem ein Terrier unter Wasser auf Welse in einem Pool losgeht und diese dann "apportiert".



Der hier?






Dieser hier könnte bei der Köfi Beschaffung behilflich sein?






Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der hier?



Genau, das obere Video meinte ich.


----------



## Naish82 (29. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, ein Neufundländern ist ja auch ein "Wasserhund". Ich habe einen Bekannten, der braucht mit dem gar nicht groß spazierengehen, der wohnt in der Nähe vom Kanal und kaum sieht der Hund das Wasser, ist er auch schon drin und schwimmt und schwimmt und schwimmt.... .
> 
> ...


Ja, die haben ja auch tatsächlich Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen!
Aber zumindest unser ist nicht der hellste Stern am Firmament.
Ich bin nicht sicher ob er auf offenem Meer checken würde, dass er irgendwann umzudrehen muss...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. November 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist üblich, dass diese Hunde aus jagdlicher Linie auch nur an Jäger abgegeben werden, zumindest war dies mal so?


Sollte eigentl. so sein, ist aber nicht immer der Fall. 
Ich hab DJT's sogar schon fliegen sehen...In die Hecke rein, im Freiflug wieder raus, wieder in die Hecke rein, und wieder im Freiflug raus usw. usw. Wer unbedingt einen haben muss, sollte die Tierarzkosten schon bei der Anschaffung einberechnen . Die gelten nicht umsonst als einzige Rasse, der man das Gehirn völlig wegzüchten kann .


----------



## thanatos (2. Dezember 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Unser Neufundländer ist so bekloppt, dem traue ich Ähnliches zu...
> Den wuchte dann mal an Bord...


lass den bei so einem scheißkaltem Wetter bloß nicht am Wasser von der Leine 
hab gesehen wie ein Bekannter von mir sich eine halbe Stunde den Ar... abgefroren 
hat weil der Wuschel nicht aus dem Wasser wollte


----------

